# [gelöst] Bei NetzwerkTraffic brauchen Programme länger ...

## xraver

Hallo,

hab hier was eigenartiges beobachten können.

Wenn ich z.b einen Download laufen habe, dann benötige Programme länger zum starten.

mc z.b startet sonst sofort, bei einem download dauert es bis zu 2sec.

Wie kann ich der Sache auf dem Grund gehen?Last edited by xraver on Wed May 07, 2008 12:59 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## JoHo42

Hi,

das Kommando:

rc-update add net.lo

koennte helfen.

Muss nicht kann.

Gruss Joerg

----------

## m.b.j.

strace mit timings, dann gucken wo bei Netzwerktraffic mehr Zeit verbraucht wird?

----------

## xraver

 *m.b.j. wrote:*   

> strace mit timings, dann gucken wo bei Netzwerktraffic mehr Zeit verbraucht wird?

 

Kannst du mir den Vorgang mal etwas genauer erklären?

Danke.

----------

## xraver

Ok, gelöst. Ich habe nun meine Netzwerk karte manuell eingerichtet. Vorher lief alles über dhcp. Keine Ahung warum, aber nun wo ich die Netzwerk Config überarbeitet habe funktioniert alle problemlos.

----------

## m.b.j.

 *xraver wrote:*   

>  *m.b.j. wrote:*   strace mit timings, dann gucken wo bei Netzwerktraffic mehr Zeit verbraucht wird? 
> 
> Kannst du mir den Vorgang mal etwas genauer erklären?
> 
> Danke.

 

z.b

```
strace -o strace.log -T mc
```

In der Datei strace.log solltest du dann alle Systemcalls finden die durch das Starten von mc entstehen. In den spitzen Klammern dahinter findest du die Zeit die dieser System Call verbraucht hat.

Da ich dachte mir das Netzwerklast diese Systemcalls verlangsamt (Kernel muss hinundherspringen) und dein mc daher länger braucht. Das "sollte" messbar gewesen sein.

Aber freut mich das es auch so schon klappt *g*

----------

